# Doordash drive



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

The worst part about doordash drive is that you have to constantly check the schedule which is kind of pointless. Another shitty part is illustrated in the photo attached. 

$15 is only 5% of a $330 order. Who in their right mind would drive halfway across the city for such a small order when you don't even know if you're going to be tipped, as drive orders only tip in cash?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i would expect to earn a 50 dollar bill from a 350 dollar order driving grub hub.
door dash has slashed the rates 25 % in the last 2 months . a typical order used to be 10 to 12 bucks today 6 bucks is very popular. 
I stopped delivering door dash and went back to lyft and grubhub . average pay with dd an hour is 14 minus fuel.
hope this helps you with your question some. fridays and saturday ill do only grubhub earn 30 an hour . during the week gh is slow so sorry to say i must drive lyft as well . sad face here


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> i would expect to earn a 50 dollar bill from a 350 dollar order driving grub hub.
> door dash has slashed the rates 25 % in the last 2 months . a typical order used to be 10 to 12 bucks today 6 bucks is very popular.
> I stopped delivering door dash and went back to lyft and grubhub . average pay with dd an hour is 14 minus fuel.
> hope this helps you with your question some. fridays and saturday ill do only grubhub earn 30 an hour . during the week gh is slow so sorry to say i must drive lyft as well . sad face here


They just doll up doordash drive into being something exclusive, but it's horseshyt. I can make $15 in 30 minutes on DD as it is, I don't need their catering charade to trick me into fighting for a poorly payed catering order.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> The worst part about doordash drive is that you have to constantly check the schedule which is kind of pointless. Another shitty part is illustrated in the photo attached.
> 
> $15 is only 5% of a $330 order. Who in their right mind would drive halfway across the city for such a small order when you don't even know if you're going to be tipped, as drive orders only tip in cash?


You guys get "on time" pay? &#128562;


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Drive is definitely overrated but still a nice option to have. I’ll randomly get good drive offers like this one yesterday


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

2 dollar cash outs . what is this a isis company ?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Drive is definitely overrated but still a nice option to have. I'll randomly get good drive offers like this one yesterday


My Sunday unicorn from a few weeks back. 

If only it could happen just once a day, lol.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Drive is definitely overrated but still a nice option to have. I'll randomly get good drive offers like this one yesterday


Did you see the tip before you accepted? Was this sent to you as an offer or did you have to keep jumping to the schedule to see if any Drive orders were available?



WAHN said:


> My Sunday unicorn from a few weeks back.
> 
> If only it could happen just once a day, lol.
> 
> View attachment 409389


Same questions: Did you see the tip before you accepted? Was this sent to you as an offer or did you have to keep jumping to the schedule to see if any Drive orders were available?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Same questions: Did you see the tip before you accepted? Was this sent to you as an offer or did you have to keep jumping to the schedule to see if any Drive orders were available?


Nope, we have no idea what the tip is/was until we deliver it. The total generally includes the tip although sometimes for whatever weird reason the pay is a little higher than the offer amount. Mind games. I think on that order $50 of it was a tip.

I gave up trying to check the schedule. That one just fell in my lap,

The orders aren't usually that great and the system is weird. Multiple times I've claimed something that wasn't due for several hours and it started the trip. Had to cancel in order to receive other offers.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Did you see the tip before you accepted? Was this sent to you as an offer or did you have to keep jumping to the schedule to see if any Drive orders were available?
> 
> 
> Same questions: Did you see the tip before you accepted? Was this sent to you as an offer or did you have to keep jumping to the schedule to see if any Drive orders were available?


It was sent to me, it looked like any regular offer other than the higher amount. I almost never even go to the drive offer page, I just occasionally accept ones they send me



WAHN said:


> My Sunday unicorn from a few weeks back. :biggrin:
> 
> If only it could happen just once a day, lol.
> 
> View attachment 409389


Damn nice man that might be the highest I've seen. These are the times it's good to be a Drive dasher


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> 2 dollar cash outs . what is this a isis company ?


I spoke with doordash about this and they said it was a third-party service and that they were looking to switch to another company.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I spoke with doordash about this and they said it was a third-party service and that they were looking to switch to another company.


i am sure door dash owns all these 3d party companies that are gouging us


----------



## Quelepa1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey guys I sign up for doordash but didnt use any referal code. Can you add a referal code after? Any referal code if this is possible?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I spoke with doordash about this and they said it was a third-party service and that they were looking to switch to another company.


The use EZ Cater around here and the customer isn't given an option to tip. That's why it's cash or nothing.


----------

